# EVERYBODY (TF2) DANCE NOW!



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/07/08/why-team-fortress-2-needs-a-dance-command/

This is the most amazing thing. Especially the spy and the medic+heavy ones.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 15, 2010)

I love you for showing me this.

TF2 = best game ever created.

<3 Medic+Heavy.


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2010)

Medic/Heavy = <3
Snipah is pretty much epically getting his groove on too.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2010)

haha, I can't believe I liked that gay song when it came out


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> haha, I can't believe I liked that gay song when it came out


 We all like that song, deep down inside.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome animation, but why the same song for all of those videos? Why not add the corresponding music to the videos?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

The sniper was awesome.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Awesome animation, but why the same song for all of those videos? Why not add the corresponding music to the videos?


 
He said that he was going to have them all dance together, hence the same music.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 15, 2010)

The Medic+Heavy one

too much 

8)


----------



## Glitch (Jul 16, 2010)

full-on-zombie said:


> I love these vids XD
> 
> But omg, I HAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE Heavy/Medic pairing. As pretty as the animation was, it made me ragecry.


 
Not as much as a slash pairing as it is a damn good battle tactic. 
But, the hell with it.  I always knew they were gay for each other.  <3


----------



## Bando (Jul 16, 2010)

This is the most amazing thing ever. Spy and heavy/medic were amazing.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Pyro, spy and heavy/medic were the best ones, imo.


----------

